# K-POPmaxing guide



## Lorsss (Nov 6, 2019)

tired of being in the bottom of the male attractivity because of your race?
you are white but a weak browridge combined with hooded eyes make you appear asian?
it's time to turn your flaw into your strength, it's time to maximise the race you are, it's time to KPOPMAX!



*PART 1: Listen to KPOP music*

the first thing you gonna do to K-POPmax is learning Korean culture and music: you cannot emulate K-POP stars if you don't know their music and style.











Top 100 Most Popular K-Pop Songs of All Time


This list covers the 100 most popular K-pop songs ever! Here you will learn about the most viewed K-pop groups (as well as some solo performers), music videos, and songs.




spinditty.com









*PART 2: choose your K-POP hairstyle*

anime-like curtains haircut










bangs haircut






bowl cut: the most popular and overused haircut in KPOP
























*
PART 3: make people associate you with K-POP*

use KPOP songs in your instagram stories, become friend of people who listen to KPOP, register in KPOP forums, play KPOP music in your car and make sure other people hear it.



*PART 4: dress like K-POP stars*

there isn't a one KPOP style, in fact KPOP starts look like they dress with random clothes.
anyway I noticed recurring features in the outfit of KPOP stars:

> colors: KPOP stars often use bright colours in their outfits. For example they often wear elegant suits with so much colours that the suit does not look elegant anymore
> white and blue shirts, often with stand-up collar
> leather and jeans jackets
> leopard-skin and colorful trousers
> necklaces

















*PART 5: use makeup*

*eyeliner
as you can see in the prvious pictures, all K-POP stars use eyeliner and probably they also use foundation and concealer.*
You should read this wikihow article to learn how to wear makeup as a man:



Please visit wikiHow directly



if you want, you may even use lipstick, in fact KPOPmaxing consits in overcoming the traditional male beauty standards.

*contacts*
I have seen some BigBang music videos in which they wear blue contacts. Wearing them isn't compusory but could match well with your colorful clothes

*hair dying*
K-POP stars dye their hair blue, red, pink, yellow and any color that pops into their head


*
PART 6: Learn some words of Korean language*

Korean is not as difficoult as Chinese and Korean, in fact it has a simple alphabet based on the latin alphabet.
Learning some words of Korean will help you in understanding the songs and will make you more enthusiast of this genre








Korean grammar - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







*PART 7: close this forum and start your transformation*


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 6, 2019)

mirin the niche


----------



## FromEE (Nov 6, 2019)

Don't lose hope, one day you can look like this.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 6, 2019)

*K-POPFAGGOTmaxing guide  *


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 6, 2019)

So many things wrong ngl. I thought no one would kpopmaxx so I didn't make the guide. 

1) two block cut and not bowl cut. Two block cut allows you to pull many hairstyles. 
2) eyebrows(underrated) - the eyebrows should be straight and not curvy
3) pink lips - nearly every kpop idol sport the pink lips.
4)light tan to white skin is ideal for anyone who wants to kpopmaxxx
5)clear skin, no acne marks or scar marks should be present

I guess these were the things you were missing imo


----------



## Bui (Nov 6, 2019)

To add on

take supplements.
Collagen for clear skin
glutathione for shiny pale skin 
Vitamins and minerals 
Electrolytes 

face ache wash
exfoliate every night
Dht blockers on scalp
Moisturizer 
Use chemical acid peel skin for face
Wax body

Do lots of burpees for that small waist broad 
Wide shoulder slayer low body fat physique.
Don’t do weight lifting or deadlifts 
Don’t do too much cardio (cortisol)
Dance along kpop videos for weight loss

Nofap

eat less than 1500 calories a day 

Apply Sunscreen to prevent any skin impurities 

Finally turn gay
Mother fkers


----------



## SeiGun (Nov 6, 2019)

1st step, having kpop pheno
otherwise its over


----------



## FromEE (Nov 6, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> 1st step, having kpop pheno
> otherwise its over


Anyone can still look somewhat like them, just a budget version which is sometimes still enough if you look good enough.


----------



## Deleted member 3701 (Nov 6, 2019)

this is the most autistic thread ive ever seen

if you want to be bullied by males, ostracized, never taken seriously and only appeal to edgy fat 13 year olds go for it

men, are called men for a reason


----------



## Bui (Nov 6, 2019)

Dark Badboy said:


> this is the most autistic thread ive ever seen
> 
> if you want to be bullied by males, ostracized, never taken seriously and only appeal to edgy fat 13 year olds go for it
> 
> men, are called men for a reason



Lmao soo true


----------



## Deleted member 3195 (Nov 6, 2019)

asian niggas should be bruce lee maxxing or yakuza maxxing not power ranger maxxing jfl


----------



## her (Nov 19, 2019)

[blackpill] no amount of kpopmaxxing will make you look like this


----------



## BazookaMonkey (Apr 3, 2022)

her said:


> [blackpill] no amount of kpopmaxxing will make you look like this
> View attachment 168351
> View attachment 168352
> View attachment 168354
> View attachment 168355


These kind of people never end up having the need to come to looksmaxxing.org


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Apr 3, 2022)

Id rather die than look like a gook


----------

